# Robb Flynn Epiphone Signature



## ittoa666 (Jan 12, 2011)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MACHINE HEAD: ROBB FLYNN Signature Series EPIPHONE Flying-V Guitar Coming Soon

This could be very nice.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow Epiphone is doing pretty well with new models and
new signatures.


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait to see it especially being baritone.


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Sebastian (Jan 12, 2011)

^


----------



## That_One_Person (Jan 12, 2011)

Not trying to sound like I am bashing anything, but I think products like this could maybe help Gibson Co. regain some respect that was lost.


----------



## TOM4S (Jan 12, 2011)

I hope it's not the one with all the black and white stripes... I rather the classic black body and white pickguard!


----------



## aslsmm (Jan 12, 2011)

id like it to be something more modern day metal with a classic touch. their flying v is my least favorite style. who knows what it will be like.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 12, 2011)

If I had to take a guess I would say that it'd more than likely have the classic flying v look (black with white pick guard) as that always seems/ed to be his "go to" guitar from as far back as I can remember.


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 13, 2011)

Spoiler alert! straight from the Epiphone Facebook photo album












got mix feelings on this if it's true ...


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 13, 2011)

Those love heart/skull inlays are fail!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 13, 2011)

> Those love heart/skull inlays are fail!



 I'd sooner expect Bullet For My Valentine to play something like this instead of Rob Flynn IF this is indeed true.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 13, 2011)

mat091285 said:


> Spoiler alert! straight from the Epiphone Facebook photo album
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wut....the hell. That paint scheme....just no.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 13, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> That guitar is fail!



there you go, fixed!!!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow Rob Flynn, way to stick it to all the emo horseshit!


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 13, 2011)

ralphy1976 said:


> there you go, fixed!!!



I was originally going to put that... But you never know it might play pretty good.

With that being said though I wouldn't be seen dead playing it!


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 13, 2011)

If i could make a Epiphone/Gibson sig...it would be a firebird X....


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 13, 2011)

What did you expect from Gibson?


----------



## ridner (Jan 13, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Those love heart/skull inlays are fail!


----------



## Lankles (Jan 13, 2011)

I cannot believe how badly they fucked this up. All they had to do was make it look more or less like his existing baritone V.


----------



## TOM4S (Jan 13, 2011)

I was sure...


----------



## Shinto (Jan 13, 2011)

Wait, I thought one of his guitars also had that emo inlay.


----------



## Duraesu (Jan 13, 2011)

wow, some people are so trve metalz that cant see a heart without associating with Emo music... and those same people are the ones that like multi coloured ibanez RGs just becase its "cool", how would you feel if every RG with multiple colors being showed here were associated with homosexuality? -.- yes, this is a rant.

i dont mind the inlays, they look cool and well done, and the guitar itself its very interesting and we all should applaud Epiphone for this! i cant even understand why the jeff waters sig did not get much attention here... its a kickass guitar with a very good price for what it is!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 13, 2011)

Baritone V = win in my opinion.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 13, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Those love heart/skull inlays are fail!





I love how fast the tone of this thread changed.

My internet wont even load the full images but I can tell it's gay as fuck.

That guy is getting lamer by the day. 

He should try to be as cool as the guy from Vio-l----oh waiit.....


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 13, 2011)

HammettHateCrew said:


> Wow Rob Flynn, way to stick it to all the emo horseshit!



Wow, , another pearler.


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2011)

Dave Navarro looks like he wants to suck your dick.


----------



## Groff (Jan 13, 2011)

Randy said:


> Dave Navarro looks like he wants to suck your dick.



I love Dave Navarro... So I totally would let him.

I HAVE NO SHAME!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 13, 2011)

Randy said:


> Dave Navarro looks like he wants to suck your dick.


 
Wouldn't put it past him.  He's not a man bound by his gender.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 13, 2011)

> Dave Navarro looks like he wants to suck your dick.



And to quote Harold And Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay...

Kumar: I've never had to suck a dick before.
Harold: Me neither.
Kumar: I bet it sucks dick!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 13, 2011)

This guitar is disappoint.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 14, 2011)

Those inlays are awful!


----------



## jcbakz (Jan 14, 2011)

machine head going emo


----------



## Loomer (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah, this is neatly timed to promote their next album, "The Whimpering".


----------



## elrrek (Jan 14, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Baritone V = win in my opinion.



Now this is a valid comment


----------



## khournos (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh god-damn SS.org,
how dare you crush my hopes of a normal forum...

All those people hating on Rob should just look at their own signatures... 
Oh wait, there is none...

Also I think the inlay's rather cool, 
and whoever says it's gay, has obviously never seen Machine Head performing live,
Rob wears shirts with this symbol nearly everytime on stage.

Also: In after epic paintjob! And baritone! I need it. NOW!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 14, 2011)

I wonder how the design would have ended up looking if someone gave Rob a pencil and paper and told him to do it himself, instead of what appears to have happened - bespectacled scientists in lab coats advising lame graphics and generally having their way with whatever was left of the instruments aesthetics, all the while promising Rob that "it's what's best for the company", "It's going to sell more this way" and "It's what Lord Vader would have wanted...". I'm not blaming the imaginary scientists but I'd hoped the guy would have had better taste than this. Oh well, he's the one who's gotta deal with it being his sig.




khournos said:


> Oh god-damn SS.org,
> how dare you crush my hopes of a normal forum...
> 
> All those people hating on Rob should just look at their own signatures...
> ...



I guess we just wanted a sig with balls, from a great frontman from a solid metal band. Apart from being baritone, this sig definitely appears to lack balls.

Not everyone wants their own signature guitar, because that often ties the artist down to only being issued that particular model, or even only letting the artist play that one model of guitar on stage, no matter what their preference is that night. I think we'd all just hoped for a relatively plain bariton V sig, and the consensus seems like the allegedly confirmed paintjob has definitely been a bit of a let down. I believe I speak for lots of people when I say that folks here who've seen Machine Head live still expected more than this in terms of cosmetic appearance, those excessive inlays have nothing to do with their live show.

How dare ss.org crush your hopes for a normal forum? Indeed, how dare we?


----------



## Duraesu (Jan 14, 2011)

TheSixthWheel said:


> I guess we just wanted a sig with balls, from a great frontman from a solid metal band. Apart from being baritone, this sig definitely appears to lack balls.







what, this sig is lacking balls just because the paint scheme and inlays are not the usual trve metalz paintz? 

lets wait for the specs info... i think thats the most important thing.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 14, 2011)

Fender make strats that are more 'metal' than this. Paint schemes and gaudy inlays like this, do not equal balls. Less is more is often the case. (one colour finish, no inlays etc)



khournos said:


> Oh god-damn SS.org,
> how dare you crush my hopes of a normal forum...
> 
> All those people hating on Rob should just look at their own signatures...



So what, a few people replying in a thread can't have an opinion? That makes the whole forum not normal? Some people are going to think that something looks bad, or represents something they don't like, doesn't mean the people are worse for it.

And good move on the "Oh yeah, if you're so good, where's your reward?" mentality. Having a signature does not make a man more or less worth, and the fact he HAS a signature doesn't change the visual value of the guitar.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 14, 2011)

_velkan said:


> what, this sig is lacking balls just because the paint scheme and inlays are not the usual trve metalz paintz?
> 
> lets wait for the specs info... i think thats the most important thing.



I used the word _appears_ instead of _categorically_ or _absolutely_ because the design hasn't been confirmed. WTF is trve metalz paintz in this situation? If anything I think this one IS terribly usual as far as generic metal sig guitars go. I just wanted a widely available baritone sig which wasn't covered in cheezy bullshit. I'm a fan of understatement instead of overstatement. But I guess the most recent sigs which have impressed me have been Guthrie's and JP's among others, so maybe I should have known better that to expect more from a MH sig.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just to make sense of our disappointment to those who don't get it...

We wanted this...







...and we got a baritone v with a super gaudy finish and non-desirable inlays.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 14, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Just to make sense of our disappointment to those who don't get it...
> 
> We wanted this...
> 
> ...



YES!


----------



## LiamENGL (Jan 14, 2011)

Why are signature guitars created and what does a guitar company hope to get out of making them?

What age range would a Machine Head guitar be marketed towards for maximum profit?


I don't like it personally, but I understand it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 14, 2011)

LiamENGL said:


> Why are signature guitars created and what does a guitar company hope to get out of making them?
> 
> What age range would a Machine Head guitar be marketed towards for maximum profit?
> 
> ...



I think it's because people like the semi-custom idea of a signature. Take the Jeff Hanneman ESP model for example. You can get a guitar with emg's, maple neck, ebony board, alder body, and a kahler for under $1500, when those options aren't readily available. Then there's the signatures that become standards like the JEM and the Rhoads. It basically comes down to it being something different, albeit with a name printed on it.

Then there's the braindead fans that buy anything signature.


----------



## khournos (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't see why people don't like it, 
but what I can't see, is why the paintjob is supposed to be "gay" or something,
I mean if somebody expected a plain baritone V and is disappointed, I get that part,
but the unneccesary hating is what I don't get 

best regards, khournos


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 16, 2011)

When I think Rob Flynn, I think red acrylic V. Wood probably sounds better, though. 

The inlays aren't really my thing, but I don't think they're _that_ bad. I'm just happy to see Rob with a signature guitar, even if it's an Epiphone.


----------



## MickD7 (Jan 16, 2011)

hmm my thoughts are that epiphone will have this version of his "signature" where is Gibson will actually release the proper signature in the future. I mean look at it as the opposite approach that they took to the Buckethead signature, now we have a studio model as well. 

As for the paint job meh it is what it is. The Inlays I think are kinda of cool but maybe it should have just been on the first fret and the 12th fret or something. 

As a side note to the paint job, Matt Heafy had the Rising Sun thing going on with his Dean Sig, Dan Jacobs the blood splatter on his Esp sig , Kirks got all the horror film themed stuff on his Esp sigs and so on so forth. They still sell so maybe there is some people out there in the market that buy an instrument because they are an influence on them and regard it as of honoring that influence and how a musicians music has been part of someone's life. Just my
thoughts on it all.


----------



## bklixuz (Jan 16, 2011)

theyr getting gay-er!


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 16, 2011)

It actually does not look that bad ... 

Dr. Epiphone lol giving heads up on the new sig.


----------



## blister7321 (Jan 17, 2011)

does anyone know what the exact scale is
is it 27 " or 28 "


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 17, 2011)

Let's not fool ourselves...it's the beard that makes it look slightly less pussified...

PS. Who is the dickhead in the white? He looks like he's from one of those early 21st century rap/rock groups.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 17, 2011)

No matter how "Metal" Robb Flynn tries to be in that photo the guitar is still gayer than Richard Simmons.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 17, 2011)

> No matter how "Metal" Robb Flynn tries to be in that photo the guitar is still gayer than Richard Simmons.


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 17, 2011)

He is already rocking with it on stage.


----------



## aslsmm (Jan 17, 2011)

what we wanted was this





what we got was this





hearts+skulls= emo gayness.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 17, 2011)

Would have been good if they used the spades symbol instead. 




http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...ml&t=1&usg=AFrqEzflDY0PNUlYiO5MeCOxQ_9YdDDSNg
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...9/&t=1&usg=AFrqEzdnelWhWK_tFD4aGyCa5q4LqtuyxA


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 17, 2011)

mat091285 said:


> It actually does not look that bad ...



Yeah, I actually really like that. The Skulls 'n Hearts thing is more cliche than "gay" but I can live with it.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 17, 2011)

Why couldn't he have done something like use The Blackening cover art for the body and for the inlays use the Machine Head "MH" logo? I think that would have looked 10x better.


----------



## themike (Jan 17, 2011)

I think it's pretty awful. The guitar itself is a step in the right direction for Epiphone but the graphics and inlays KILL it for me. I mean - would you walk into a show holding that case?


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 17, 2011)

it seems there is a clear pick guard on the V ... so a change of a white pick guard and regular EMGs would be a solution  ...


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 17, 2011)

Buy gibson V. Heat neck over open flame until it becomes stretchy. Pull neck out to baritone scale length. Install EMG's.
Instant Rob Flynn sig. See how easy that was?


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 17, 2011)

I honestly dont think its that bad...
I'll be very interested to see what price tag comes with it


----------



## themike (Jan 18, 2011)

mat091285 said:


> it seems there is a clear pick guard on the V ... so a change of a white pick guard and regular EMGs would be a solution  ...




Wow you right, thats a great idea!


----------



## Asrial (Jan 18, 2011)

Eh... I kind of hoped that he was going to have a B.C. Rich or ESP signature, based on he has the red acryl warlock + a bunch of ESPs. Cool guitars, so I'm baffled why he went Epiphone.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 18, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Eh... I kind of hoped that he was going to have a B.C. Rich or ESP signature, based on he has the red acryl warlock + a bunch of ESPs. Cool guitars, so I'm baffled why he went Epiphone.



Pretty simple, I guess. A lot of Machine Head's fans are in the younger demographic.


----------



## DLG (Jan 18, 2011)

maybe he went with the heart and skull after they told him they couldn't do the spade with "fuct" written on it like that shirt he seems to wear in every picture.


----------



## aleXander (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it's a killer guitar.

And sayin' the dude is gay cause there's skulls and hearts on it is pretty stupid.
And throwin it in with emo music makes it worse.
Machine Heads music is NOT emo music and I would never throw them in with that crowd.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 18, 2011)

I played this at NAMM, the finish/inlays did not bother me, I really liked that it's a baritone, the string tension was perfect.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 18, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Why couldn't he have done something like use The Blackening cover art for the body and for the inlays use the Machine Head "MH" logo? I think that would have looked 10x better.



thought one of the Vs that Robb owned had the MH symbols as the fret markers (below 12th)


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so gonna get it! the whole concept is growing on me ... baritone 27" Scale Fly V man!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 18, 2011)

mat091285 said:


> I am so gonna get it! the whole concept is growing on me ... baritone 27" Scale Fly V man!


 
Me to. Baritone & V could never be a bad thing


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting...


I want a Baritone Explorer though lol.


----------



## Desi (Jan 18, 2011)

It's a really nice looking guitar....just not for me.

Btw, this is not a crack at Rob Flynn AT ALL, so please do not take this out of context..but, that guitar would look *REALLY* hot on a gorgeous metal chick. 


JUST SAYIN!!!


Oh, and another thing; if Machinehead plays in B, why not..well..I dunno...play a *7-string*?


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally watched the video...single coil in the neck = fail


----------



## I Voyager (Jan 19, 2011)

Desi said:


> Oh, and another thing; if Machinehead plays in B, why not..well..I dunno...play a *7-string*?


They tune to Drop B.


----------



## aleXander (Jan 19, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> They tune to Drop B.



Mutiny Within tunes to Drop B live and Brandon plays a 7 string.
He just recently bought a RG2228 and he's going to use it live also.

So if Rob really wanted to he could use a 7 string. 
But seeing as his signature is a 6 string I don't think he wants to.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 19, 2011)

UltraParanoia said:


> Finally watched the video...single coil in the neck = fail



It's actually an EMG HA which is a single coil in a humbucker sized casing. Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups | HA


----------



## I Voyager (Jan 19, 2011)

aleXander said:


> Mutiny Within tunes to Drop B live and Brandon plays a 7 string.
> He just recently bought a RG2228 and he's going to use it live also.
> 
> So if Rob really wanted to he could use a 7 string.
> But seeing as his signature is a 6 string I don't think he wants to.


 I watched that video in the Ibanez site wher he explains the RGD and the 7th string is an F#. I'm not saying it's impossible to play a 7 string in Drop B with a high F# sharp (assuming that's what you were implying), Hell, that's what All Shall Perish does IIRC, but in Flynn's case it's unnecessary.


----------



## aleXander (Jan 19, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> I watched that video in the Ibanez site wher he explains the RGD and the 7th string is an F#. I'm not saying it's impossible to play a 7 string in Drop B with a high F# sharp (assuming that's what you were implying), Hell, that's what All Shall Perish does IIRC, but in Flynn's case it's unnecessary.



No they don't play with a high f#.
There's a post on here by Brandon saying he plays with the extra low string. I don't remember what the tuning is for that string though.

edit:

here it is 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/me...don-jacobs-here-mutiny-within-dig-no-dig.html


----------



## I Voyager (Jan 19, 2011)

aleXander said:


> No they don't play with a high f#.


 I know... that's what I said in my previous post. Whatevs.


----------



## Semi-pro (Jan 22, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> PS. Who is the dickhead in the white? He looks like he's from one of those early 21st century rap/rock groups.



You mean "Rob Flynn 1999"? 







I think the guitar's pretty cool though. Not crazy about the inlays, but i don't find them that terrible. The single coil neck pup is a big plus!


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> I know... that's what I said in my previous post. Whatevs.



He was just confirming what you had said. Don't be a douche 


BACK ON TOPIC HOWEVER.



It looks like something Drakkar would play


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 22, 2011)

Semi-pro said:


> You mean "Rob Flynn 1999"?



I wouldn't say that nu-metal-era Machine Head is quite like "Metal Magic"-era Pantera in terms of comedy, but it was inevitable that the photos surface. Nice tips, bro.


----------



## Xodus (Jan 22, 2011)

Totally unsure whether I want this or not. The specs seem really nice, but the inlays kill it. Incidentally, I want to scallop the frets of my next guitar, so I might end up getting this.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 23, 2011)

He could've kept it kvlt and called it the death love.


----------



## I Voyager (Jan 24, 2011)

Plug said:


> He was just confirming what you had said. Don't be a douche


My bad. Accidental douchery happens to everyone now and then.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 25, 2011)

Talk about a major fail! When I first saw the picture I thought someone had posted some kind of My Chemical Romance sig model instead - I nearly checked the date to make sure it wasn't the 1st of April already!


----------



## Gio18 (Jun 15, 2011)

ok so does any one have any idea when the sig is goiong to come out Iheard a few weeks ago but nothing yet!(im tired of wating!)


----------



## Solstafir (Jun 15, 2011)

This started so well... 
Epiphone.. Flying V.. Baritone.!!!! (so far so good)
headstock looked awesome...
then we got to the neck... 

Good lord...this redefines tacky. why couldn't they have left the fretboard blank? Or maybe trapezoid inlays?


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont think this guitar is actually for sale yet
Epiphone wasted no time get the Jeff Waters custom etc up on their site but nothing about this yet


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 17, 2011)

UltraParanoia said:


> I dont think this guitar is actually for sale yet
> Epiphone wasted no time get the Jeff Waters custom etc up on their site but nothing about this yet



Perhaps because the reaction from the public was so overwhelmingly negative?


----------



## Jontain (Jun 17, 2011)

With a blank fretboard the graphics wouldnt be a problem as you could spray the body black, however I just couldnt live with those inlays.


----------

